# Общий раздел > Чувства > Эмоции и чувства >  Зависть

## Asteriks

*Когда мы сталкиваемся с человеком, который нас в чём-то превосходит, у большинства людей это вызывает зависть. Но есть люди и с другим подходом к жизни. Итак, мешает ли зависть жить?*

----------


## Sanych

Зависть это сильное чувство. Она работает как порча, как радиация, которой не видно, но последствия серьёзные. Не надо завидовать, надо добиваться своего. Или уметь довольствоваться малым. Одно из главных правил буддизма: Не можеш изменить обстоятельства, измени свое отношение к ним!

----------


## Akasey

думаю завидуют все, просто каждый по своему. некоторые по чёрному некоторые по белому. я завидую но без злости. завидую когда человек пишет стихи, рисует красиво - но ведь это не их вина что я не умею.

----------


## Asteriks

Говорят, зависть подвигает людей на несозидательные поступки. 
Завистник обесценивает достоинства другого человека... И что присуща она слабым людям. 
Мотив для зависти: у другого лучше, чем у меня. 
У меня несколько иное мнение. Согласна с Акасеем, что можно завидовать "белой" и "чёрной" завистью. 
По-моему, нужно видеть свои цели, а не чужие. Не гнаться за тем, что есть у другого. 
Может, у кого богатство через край, а у вас друзья - главное богатство, или любовь, или семья. 
Проживёте вы без новой стенки, без посудомоечной машины, потому что у вас муж посуду моет. 
Может, и вам есть в чём позавидовать? 
Или вы общительны и непостредственны и к вам тянутся люди? 
У всякого есть то, чему можно позавидовать.
Я завидую, но не сильно. А может и не завидую? Всё равно как-то...

----------


## dr. Watson

> думаю завидуют все, просто каждый по своему. некоторые по чёрному некоторые по белому. я завидую но без злости. завидую когда человек пишет стихи, рисует красиво - но ведь это не их вина что я не умею.


Абсолютно согласен.

----------


## Serj_2k

как же не завидовать тому, у кого есть такая:

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

естественно, завидовать по хорошему ...


а вот когда начинает завидовать лучшая подруга, то тут может быть не до шуток

----------


## Asteriks

Чего за машинка такая? У меня тоже в мечтах кабриолетик похожий, только не красный, а серый металлик. Хочу!!!!!!!! На стрелку на нём бы ездила!
Надо же, какие все собрались правильные: не завидуют, не ревнуют, не.. не...не... А я всё ДА!

----------


## Serj_2k

Asteriks, это BMW Z4 ///_М_. я когда смотрю на другие его фотки, сердце кровью абливаецца )))
нам с Натой обоим такая машина по кайфу, мот даже и будет, в перспективе и не красная. одно но: места только на двоих, а так, двумя руками ЗА! я в одно время к авто из штатов стал серьёзно присматривацца, но .... кризис свёл на нет выгоду от продажи теперешней машины ((

----------


## Stych

Зависть - вообще плохое чувство, но если завидовать, то только по "белому", и желательно при том человеке, которому завидуешь)) Ему, я думаю, будет очень приятно))

----------


## Nietzsches

хех..а я когда вижу у других-"лучше,больше,красивее,и.т.д  "..завидую ли? незнаю..просто каждый имеет то-что ему нужно..и например-вот не вызывают у меня совершенно никакой дрожи машины-любые,я не хочу себе машину,а если сьездить куда-есть друзя,свозят,..Как говорили арабские мудрецы " Человек,который возмет верх над своими желаниями-будет иметь все что пожелает")))

----------


## Marusja

а я вот однажды услышала такую фразу, "есть лишь один признак успешности человека - когда у этого человека появляются завистники", я согласна с этой фразой. Так что знайте, если вам завидуют, значит вы успешны. а завидовать самому-зачем? не лучше ли просто ставить цели перед собой и стремиться к ним, тогда и времени на зависть не будет

----------


## Serj_2k

> ..и например-вот не вызывают у меня совершенно никакой дрожи машины-любые,я не хочу себе машину,а если сьездить куда-есть друзя,свозят


у меня такая же ерунда с сотовыми телефонами. наигрался в своё время и всё. а автомобили - это страсть! тем более, такие ))




> Как говорили арабские мудрецы " Человек,который возмет верх над своими желаниями-будет иметь все что пожелает")))


ну так, если ничего не желать, тогда и нечего иметь.

один раз живём...

----------


## Akasey

> а я вот однажды услышала такую фразу, "есть лишь один признак успешности человека - когда у этого человека появляются завистники", я согласна с этой фразой. Так что знайте, если вам завидуют, значит вы успешны. а завидовать самому-зачем? не лучше ли просто ставить цели перед собой и стремиться к ним, тогда и времени на зависть не будет


получается, что если никому не завидовать,  то ты очень успешный и счастливый человек, потому что получится хотькто-то тебе да завидует!

----------


## Pasha_49

> а я вот однажды услышала такую фразу, "есть лишь один признак успешности человека - когда у этого человека появляются завистники", я согласна с этой фразой. Так что знайте, если вам завидуют, значит вы успешны. а завидовать самому-зачем? не лучше ли просто ставить цели перед собой и стремиться к ним, тогда и времени на зависть не будет


Я в некоторых вещах многого достиг, и мне многие завидуют. Но... Я завидую тем же людям, только в других областях. И иногда становится всё-равно на то что умею, из-за зависти, кажется что другие лучше.

----------


## MOHAPX

Эх зависть - тварливое чувство своей неполноценности, бессилия. Она не дает нам спать, гонится за нами, а мы вторим ей в ответ. Трудно справится: бульные завидуют здоровым, бедные - богатым, слабые - сильным. Но справиться можно - достаточно лишь полюбить себя таким каким есть, относиться к себе так как бы хотел, чтобы относились другие и будет результат: все твои желания сбудутся, мечты станут реальностью, и завидовать будешь не ты, а тебе.

PS. Проверена на себе - работает...

----------


## BIGm[]n

> Эх зависть - тварливое чувство своей неполноценности, бессилия. Она не дает нам спать, гонится за нами, а мы вторим ей в ответ. Трудно справится: бульные завидуют здоровым, бедные - богатым, слабые - сильным. Но справиться можно - достаточно лишь полюбить себя таким каким есть, относиться к себе так как бы хотел, чтобы относились другие и будет результат: все твои желания сбудутся, мечты станут реальностью, и завидовать будешь не ты, а тебе.
> 
> PS. Проверена на себе - работает...


все это красиво , конечно , но мы живем в том обществе, которое почти всегда не хочет принять тебя таким как ты есть,
и приходится с этим боротся , выживать и т.д.:1127152920:

----------


## vova230

Завидуйте мне, я новый диск установил на 500 Гб

----------


## Akasey

Вова 500 Гб это уже не фишка!!! Завидуйте мне я квартиру покупаю!!!

----------


## Asteriks

Не нужно завидовать, что вам не досталось чужих бед.

----------


## BiZ111

Большую завистницу, чем Asteriks я ещё не встречал  Пилит всеми возможными способами, лишь бы ухватить свой кусок пирога...Со стороны выглядит потрясающе ужасно, т.к. в рот не попадают даже крохи

----------


## Serj_2k

точно! вот нужное слово для описания поведения человека ..... но мотивы всё ж не ясны .... как же самоуважение?

*BiZ111*, позвольте поинтересовацца: - Вы мот психолог?

----------


## Asteriks

Завидую тем, кто не воспринимает всякие мелочи близко к сердцу.

----------


## Irina

*КАК БОРОТЬСЯ С ЗАВИТСТНИКАМИ*

_Зависть «О зависть бледная, с когтистыми руками!» - так писал о зависти Бомарше. Пожалуй, нет человека, который бы хоть раз в жизни не сталкивался бы с завистью._




> Завидуют нам, завидуем мы сами. Откуда же берется это разрушающее и всепоглощающее чувство?
> 
> Предметом зависти может быть все, что угодно: евроремонт в квартире соседа, удачное замужество подруги, вилла бывшего сокурсника, расположенная в живописном месте на Лазурном берегу, красота, молодость, здоровье, богатство, даже новое платье коллеги.
> 
> *Причина для зависти*
> 
> найдется всегда, если человек постоянно сравнивает себя с другими людьми. Сравнивать себя с другими нас приучают с раннего детства – в школе и в институте отличников и активистов всегда ставят в пример, требуя равняться именно на них.
> 
> Во взрослой жизни наши успехи на работе и материальный достаток также зависят от того, насколько мы лучше других. Более того, корпорациям очень выгодно делать акцент на сравнении сотрудников: работайте как Курочкин, и у вас тоже будет Мерседес и отдых во Флориде!
> ...

----------


## Ved'mochka

*Не завидую. Считаю для себя это лишним и ненужным. Если у человека всё складывается лучше, чем у меня - надо радоваться его успехам, а не завидовать*

----------


## .29

А я завидую тем, кто не завидует!
Шучу. 

Вопрос еще в том, что назвать завистью.
Естественно, бывает, что хочу "вона такой артефакт", но чтобы предвзято относиться к человеку из-за того, что, например, шутки у него смешнее... Такая зависть нам не надо.

----------


## Irina

> Вопрос еще в том, что назвать завистью


Я думаю, что зависть - это постоянное сравнение себя, своей жизни, достатка и т.д. с другими. Причём сравнение не в свою пользу. И почему завистникам в голову не приходит, что за красивым фасадом всё может быть даже хуже, чем у тебя самого.

----------


## .29

Пошарился по словарям. 

Словарь Ушакова
ЗА'ВИСТЬ, и, мн. нет, ж. Чувство досады, вызванное превосходством, благополучием другого, желанием иметь то, что есть у другого.

Словарь Даля
ЗАВИСТЬ ж. свойство того, кто завидует; досада по чужом добре или благе; завида, завидки; нежеланье добра другому, а одному лишь себе.

Общественные науки
Зависть - стремление обладать чем-либо лишь на том основании, что этим обладают другие. Зависть - чувство досады, сниженной самооценки, вызванное благополучием, успехом других людей.

Вобщем, это такое состояние, когда одному человеку плохо оттого, что он считает, что другому человеку хорошо. Аяяй.

----------

